# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Đừng suy nghĩ, hãy hành động - Chung tay vì cộng đồng Nhà May Mắn

## qwerty

Nha sĩ Phillip Lam là một nha sĩ lành nghề đến từ Úc. Anh cũng là người sáng lập phong trào Outwork Kindness, mời gọi mọi người thực hiện lòng tốt của mình bằng hành động.
Trong hai ngày 11 và 12 tháng 12, nha sĩ Lam đã thăm và khám răng cho hơn 30 trẻ em và thành viên Nhà May Mắn. Do tất cả học sinh trường tiểu học ở đây đều đến từ các gia đình có hoàn cảnh khó khăn, các em ít có cơ hội được khám răng thường xuyên. Đối với nhiều em, đây là lần đầu tiên được khám nha sĩ. Vì vậy, các em tỏ ra rất lo lắng. Nha sĩ Lâm đã có sáng kiến rất hiệu quả. Ông đã để các em xem phim hoạt hình trên điện thoại của mình trong lúc điều trị nhằm giúp các em bớt sợ hãi.
Xem thêm : Tui xach vai Maison Chance

Tuy nhiên, giải pháp cho các vấn đề răng miệng không phải là nhổ hoặc trám, nhưng là việc chăm sóc răng mỗi ngày. Nha sĩ Lam vì thế cũng dành nhiều thời gian để hướng dẫn các em cách đánh răng đúng nhằm phòng ngừa sâu răng và bệnh nha chu.

Lòng tốt nghĩa là tử tế đối với mọi người, sẵn sàng chia sẻ mà không trông đợi được đền đáp. Tuy nhiên, lòng tốt sẽ chỉ ở trong tâm nếu chúng ta không thực hành nó mỗi ngày. Lòng tốt có thể mang hạnh phúc đến cả người cho lẫn người nhận.
Thông qua công việc của mình, nha sĩ Lam mong muốn khuyến khích mọi người thể hiện lòng tốt của mình bằng hành động. Nếu bạn muốn chia sẻ ý tưởng này, bạn có thể theo dõi ông qua facebook và instagram @outworkkindness.

Trung tam nuoi nguoi khuyet tat - Maison Chance

 Địa chỉ: 19A, Đ. Số 1, Kp 9, P. Bình Hưng Hoà A Q. Bình Tân, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, Việt Nam

 Email: nhamayman@maison-chance.org

 Hotline : 090 906 2528

 Web site : www.maison-chance.org/shop

----------

